# UCLA Film MFA Resume/CV instructions?



## SHENGTONG (Oct 8, 2021)

hi! 

I'm applying for UCLA Film MFA and I'm having a problem with this Resume/CV section. It's confusing as I find no instructions about it. Anyone having the same problem? I've sent an email to the school asking about it but I'm not sure how it will go.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 8, 2021)

SHENGTONG said:


> hi!
> 
> I'm applying for UCLA Film MFA and I'm having a problem with this Resume/CV section. It's confusing as I find no instructions about it. Anyone having the same problem? I've sent an email to the school asking about it but I'm not sure how it will go.


I would think just have it be standard resume format with your education, work, film experience, and volunteer experience along with any skills or special abilities you have.


----------



## SHENGTONG (Oct 8, 2021)

Chris W said:


> I would think just have it be standard resume format with your education, work, film experience, and volunteer experience along with any skills or special abilities you have.


Yeah. Think so too!


----------

